# Army List



## selig (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so far here is an Army list.

[Troops]

5 x DA Tac Squads

for 4 squads there will be 1 LC and 1 HB in a Tac Squad and the fith there will be 1 PC and 1 HB.

[HQ]

1 x Azrael Pack

[Heavy Support]

2 x Dreadnoughts. Both with Missile Launchers and 1 will have a Assault Cannon and another will have a Twin-Linked LC.

That's it for now . I'm open to suggestions and bashing . My idea for the Tac squads to have those kinds of weapons is for various situations. LC for light Tanks and heavy Infantry and HB for Swarms or light to medium Infantry. 

- S


----------

